# Secret Diary of a Call Girl--SP problem



## aforkosh (Apr 20, 2003)

A new season of Secret Diary of a Call Girl starts on Thursday, April 7 on Showtime. Unfortunately, the Original Air Date field contains the date of the British airing back in February. So, a Season Pass for First Run Only will not record any episodes. You must use Repeat and First Run.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Thanks. I was wondering why this wasn't set to record. I was going to give it a few days, to see if it fixed itself.

They also moved it off of Monday, which traditionally is Showtime's series night.


----------



## skaggs (Feb 13, 2003)

Thanks. Was about to make a new post when I saw this thread.

I set up a manual recording for Thursdays at 10:30PM. (VCR style)

Similar issue for Holmes Inspection.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

aforkosh said:


> A new season of Secret Diary of a Call Girl starts on Thursday, April 7 on Showtime. Unfortunately, the Original Air Date field contains the date of the British airing back in February.* So, a Season Pass for First Run Only will not record any episodes. You must use Repeat and First Run.*





skaggs said:


> Thanks. Was about to make a new post when I saw this thread.
> 
> I set up* a manual recording* for Thursdays at 10:30PM. (VCR style)
> 
> Similar issue for Holmes Inspection.


Did you try changing the recording options? This worked for me.


----------

